# Cast Iron Cauldron



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

We went to an auction today and came back with a solid, cast iron cauldron... the proper name for it is a butcher's kettle.

It measures 19" in diameter and is 12" from the rim to the kettle floor/bottom. It came with a triangular bracket and chain, which appears as though the use is to hang it some how.

Mr. W out bid two dealers. From research on-line, it looks like dealers sell these for about $190 (not including shipping). At $95 it wasn't cheap, but it's definitely worth it! This thing is solid and heavy.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

great score!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice find, Ms. W.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice find, Ms W, and you can use it as a jacuzzi in the off-season


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I like it...nice find MsW


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Consider it an investment - if you ever sell it you should get at least the same amount back if not more.

You can't say that about many props (or cars or kids or......)


----------



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

I cook a lot of lobster in mine. It can be a great cooking tool too, when not in halloween use. Clean it up, remove all rust, re-season a few times and that pot will be around forever.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That is a cool score! Looks like a stirring witch prop a'waiting to happen.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Congrats on your find MW! I take it that Mr. W didn't have a problem hauling it around for you? It looks very heavy.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very cool, and when you're done with the pool, and spending the rest of Tony's money at least you'll have a pot to.... well, never mind, heehee


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

hehehe. I thought the same thing Vlad but I wasn't going to type it


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice. My parents owned an antique shop years ago and while these were a bit more common back then, they still were sought after and not cheap. At $95.00, you got a good deal. I know this Halloween hobby is a lot of DIY, but sometimes you spend some cash and get something really unique and authentic. If you're going to use it for any type of cauldron, I'd leave it as is and not clean it up. Drop a string of green xmas lights in it and give it a nice eerie glow.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

During the summer, fill it with ice and it can be used as a beer and soda cooler poolside.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Ken, sorry to burst your bubble but Mr. W and I are disciplined and work to a planned budget every month. There's no out of control spending here. 

Jdubbya, how fun that your parents were antique dealers! Mr. W LOVES antiques and has been picking up various tables and chairs that need work that he wants to restore - he loves wood working projects (he also bought himself two old rocking chairs at this auction - he said I could sit a monster on them)... 

I agree about the green lights inside of the cauldron and will do exactly that! I really love this piece and know it was a good purchase!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> During the summer, fill it with ice and it can be used as a beer and soda cooler poolside.


Excellent! I'll pull out the coffin to use as table to match!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmmmmm.....*trying to figure out how to find Ms. Wicked's house and steal the cauldron*

I have a smaller cauldron (that I actually cook in), but I've always wanted a BIG one with the stand. $95 is a STEAL! Nice job!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Very, VERY jealous. I was going to bid $96 but they didn't see my hand. Lucky.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great score!


----------



## Giovanni LiCalsi (Nov 6, 2013)

That appraises for well over $200.00 in some markets.
There are Native American tribes that are using the for musical drum kettles.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice find. I'm going to guess that the triangular bracket is to support the kettle over a fire using three large poles. Just a hunch, but try researching it.


----------



## Pan (Nov 5, 2013)

Would need a better look at the bracket, but if it is hinged then would have been attached to side of fireplace, to swing the cauldron in and out of fire. They are called butcher's kettles, since their original use was rendering fats, from animal byproducts. Primarily used to make soap or candles, and would often be used in doing laundry. We have one that pulls double duty, a witch's cauldron with dry ice and multi-colored strobe puck, then in Nov. we show the kids how they did laundry for Pioneer Days.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Heres one way to display it (from Disney World - Liberty Square) - Its a photo, not a video... not sure why it shows up as a video here


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

screaminscott said:


> Heres one way to display it (from Disney World - Liberty Square) - Its a photo, not a video... not sure why it shows up as a video here


You need to adjust your Photobucket settings. See this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=36928

I reposted the picture for you


----------

